# 1080p @ 144hz oder 1440p @ 144hz?



## Arcaris (27. August 2018)

Moinsen 

Ich bin mir sehr unschlüssig welchen Monitor ich mir zulegen soll.
Ich habe zurzeit einen FullHD Monitor mit 60Hz. Meine GTX 1070 und der 6700k sind aber kompletter Overkill.
Deswegen möchte ich einen neuen Monitor! Ich weiß nur leider nicht ob ich bei 1080p bleiben soll und einfach nur auf 144Hz umsteigen soll, oder ob meine Komponenten für einen Monitor mit 1440p und144Hz ausreichen.

Ich habe wie gesagt eine GTX 1070, einen i7-6700K und 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. Die Grafikkarte und der Prozessor sind leicht übertaktet. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße,
Arcaris


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Habe/hatte beides und in 1080p wenn du 144fps minimum haben willst, wird mal die CPU und mal die GPU limitieren.
In WQHD ist es dann doch meistens die GPU.
Kommt auch drauf, was du ausgeben willst.
Aber ich würde da schon zu WQHD tendieren.


----------



## Tunarak (27. August 2018)

Wenn du viel Shooter Games spielst würde ich eher zu einen FULL HD 144Hz Monitor greifen. Das Problem ist halt bei WQHD das du halt weniger FPS hast. Wenn du aber mit der FULL HD Auflösung bis jetzt zufrieden warst dann würde ich auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Spiele haben sowas wie Regler und FHD würde ich nur noch kaufen, wenn das Budget nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## Tunarak (27. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spiele haben sowas wie Regler und FHD würde ich nur noch kaufen, wenn das Budget nicht mehr hergibt.



Was man nicht kennt kann man auch nicht vermissen  das sagte hier Mal ein Forum User so schön. Warum denn WQHD Monitor kaufen wenn man am Ende die Regler runter Schrauben muss weil man vielleicht 100 FPS + haben will? Dann lieber auf FULL HD mit hohen Settings und mehr FPS. Ist meine Meinung..


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Einen Monitor hat man normalerweise ne lange Zeit, warum etwas kaufen was langsam ausstirbt.
Bei 240Hz und schnellen Shootern könnte es noch Sinn ergeben, aber ansonsten sieht WQHD einfach besser aus.


----------



## Tunarak (27. August 2018)

Ich hab schon seit ein paar Jahren nur Full HD monitore gehabt mit 144Hz und bin immernoch zufrieden mit FULL HD. Ich hatte zwischendurch auch zwei WQHD Monitore und ja die Bildqualität war besser ( ist ja auch logisch). Das FULL HD langsam ausstirbt ist völliger Quatsch. Was glaubst du wie viele Menschen da draußen einen FULL HD Monitor nutzen? Das sieht nicht nach "aussterben" aus nur weil du der Meinung bist das es so ist. Das sieht in der Realität aber ganz anders aus.


Edit: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2018)


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Ich habe gesagt FHD stirbt langsam aus und nicht sofort.
Guck dir die Fernseher an, da ist FHD oft schon kein Thema mehr und bei Monitoren geht die Reise in die gleiche Richtung.


----------



## Tunarak (27. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt FHD stirbt langsam aus und nicht sofort.



Dann definiere dein "langsam" genauer.
Du verstehst nicht was ich dir damit sagen will. Aktuell ist es nicht mal annähernd so das FULL HD ausstirbt. Es ist nur in deinen Weltbild so das FULL HD langsam ausstirbt.

Das FULL HD irgendwann mal kein Thema sein wird ist mir schon bewusst. Das gleiche gilt dann aber auch irgendwann für WQHD weil dann die Mehrheit nur noch in 4K zockt und so geht es immer und immer weiter aber AKTUELL im hier und jetzt sind wir vom aussterben von FULL HD noch weit entfernt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Ich glaub eher du verstehst nicht was ich schreibe und davon dass du andauernd schreist, wird es auch nicht besser.
Guck mal in die Auflösungsumfrage hier im Forum, da hat FHD fast 10% Anteile in den letzten 2 Jahren verloren, dass meine ich mit langsam.


----------



## Tunarak (27. August 2018)

Ich sage dir lediglich was ich darüber denke das hat nichts mit "schreien" zutun. Wenn du der Meinung bist das FULL HD ausstirbt dann ist das halt so  das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern bis Full HD nicht mehr der Rede wert ist  ich lasse dein Weltbild und dein Wunschdenken einfach mal so stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

Gross geschriebene Wörter ist schreien.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. August 2018)

@ Themenstarter

ich stecke im gleichen Dilemma, besitze heute einen 24" FHD 60Hz Monitor und möchte demnächst mit einer neuen GPU upgraden. Ich würde aber mind. auf WQHD und 27-32" tendieren, sogar mit 144Hz.

Wieso? Weil für mich DAS eine Steigerung ist, so wie ich dazumal von einem 19" 4:3 Monitor auf FHD umgestiegen bin. Auf FHD würde ich nicht mehr bleiben, ausser du bist Profizocker und brauchst jeden FPS.

Naja, vielleicht hilft dir das, Gruss


----------



## Tunarak (28. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gross geschriebene Wörter ist schreien.



Interessant wusste ich garnicht. Danke für den Hinweis. Nun weiß ich wie man im Forum SCHREIT.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (28. August 2018)

Die Umfragen fand ich interessant. Hier mal eine Gegenüberstellung im Diagramm (gibts bestimmt schon irgendwo, aber ich bin Excel-süchtig )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

